# Help and advice on moving to Barcelona



## higgs__boson (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am a 25year old English male and i desperately want to move to Barcelona but I have no idea on where to start on doing this. I speak little Spanish but I am currently learning more each day. 

What paper work would i need and how much money would be advisable to take untill work is found (obvs this depends on how long I am looking for a job but a rough estimate would be great as I don't intend to be unemployed for too long)

Also are there any specific forms that need to be filled out in order to do move or would it be a case of getting there, getting a job and taking it from there due to the fact its a part of the EU?

Any help or advice on the steps I need to take in order to move would be a great help as there is not much to keep me in the UK. Also if anyone has had a similar experience and can tell me how they went about moving that would be great.


Thanks

Higgs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

higgs__boson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 25year old English male and i desperately want to move to Barcelona but I have no idea on where to start on doing this. I speak little Spanish but I am currently learning more each day.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

as an EU citizen you can effectively just get on a plane, come to Spain & live here - there is some paperwork to do once you are here, but it's just formalities

the problem will be work.............Spain has over 20% unemployment & over 45% of 16-24 year olds are unemployed

the best thing to do would be to maybe come for a long holiday & look for work - if you get a proper job with a contract - then stay, if not, then you've lost nothing

don't give up home or job in the UK until you know you can survive here financially


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Surely with a handle like that, you´d be better off on the French/Swiss border...


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Yossa said:


> Surely with a handle like that, you´d be better off on the French/Swiss border...


lol


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yossa said:


> Surely with a handle like that, you´d be better off on the French/Swiss border...


Are you referring to the Large Hardon Collider?


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Are you referring to the Large Hardon Collider?


The large HARDON collider???????


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

First and foremost, welcome.
Second, Barca, is incredibly expensive. 
First I would suggest you google rental properties available in Barca and check out the prices. The further out you are obviously the cheaper the rent will be, however, from what a friend told me recently he couldnt find anything under 550 euros and that was just for a one roomed apartment. 
If you are lucky enough to find a job and I stress the IF, you will have to consider transport costs if you don't live close enough to walk to work. The metro is great, however, the cost of this has to be factored in with the rent as my friend found. The Spanish Government reckon a person can live on 650 euros a month, (excluding rent) however I think this figure is a little low as food prices are on the up as are the utilities, cost of transport etc, etc. 

One thing, why Barca? What is drawing you to this city? 

Unless you can speak Spanish fluently, preferably topped up with another language, other than English and have something special to offer, I would suggest now might not be the time to come over. Unemployment is a real problem and from my experience most companies prefer to give locals the work rather than foreigners unless of course it is very low paid which will of course make living in Barca very hard.

However, good luck.


----------

